# Dunham Lodge #150 F & AM - Covington, TN



## soffer (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally have our Lodge's web page up and running, for those of you who night be interested, here it is...

http://www.mastermason.com/Dunham150/default.htm


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice site my brother, keep up the good work.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure if it is just me or not but when I tried Firefox it did not like it.  In Internet Explorer it looks good.


----------



## Smokey613 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope... Firefox definitely does not like that website.


----------



## soffer (Jan 9, 2010)

I noticed that Firefox will not view it correctly, I will have to redesign it so all browsers can view it correctly, I will work on it...


----------



## soffer (Jan 12, 2010)

*I redesigned the web site, it should now be viewable in all browsers!*
It's been about ten years since I wrote any html code, I will be adding more pages and content as I go along.
Please give me some feed back!
http://www.mastermason.com/Dunham150/default.htm


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## TexMass (Jan 13, 2010)

For your start up, I think it looks great.  It has a great calendar page.  The questions I always pose to some of the web masters is to look at it as if you were someone just trying to find out information about their local lodge.

-Does it give good information on contacting someone?  
-Does it show photos of Masonic events with Brothers and family?  
-Does it show or explain charitable events put on by the lodge, district or jurisdiction?  
-Does tell the history of the lodge and any historical links to the community?
-Is there updated informtion that keeps a member coming back?  

Your site does asnwer some of these questions.  With the jump in interest about Freemasonry I think we need to look at it as a perspective candidate.  Keep up the good work Brother!


----------



## soffer (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input, it is a work in progress... I have added a "Trestle Board" with some Masonic info, as well as some document links in the "Links" section.
Keep the comments comming, they are appreciated!!!


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 14, 2010)

Great job!


----------

